# Lumiz G1



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_GB/1567142/index.html

Been looking at this section of the forum for quite some time now, and I love photography, I have a canon SLR camera but dont use it to its full ability, I basically leave it on auto focus and just walk round pointing and shooting, it's basically a holiday camera, and i'm quite happy with the shots that I get from it.

I also have a compact fuji camera that I use for my digital shots...

But my thing is..... should I spend a little bit more money and get rid of the SLR and sswap it for something like the G1, will I be able to get some really nice pictures with it? I tried to do some of the night shots with my compact but I only have about a 4 second shutter speed (slowest setting) so the effect wasnt that good!

Suppose i'm saying is the G1 any good for a beginner to get into digital SLR stuff??

Jordan

EDIT TYPO IN TITLE! LIMIX not LUMIZ hahaha


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

personally, i think you'd be better off spending the money on a 'proper dSLR' or even saving yourself some money and buying a new or used d40/d60 or similar.....


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave^ said:


> personally, i think you'd be better off spending the money on a 'proper dSLR' or even saving yourself some money and buying a new or used d40/d60 or similar.....


Cheers mate, I dont know anything about DSLR's and i'm a :newbie: to them! I'm normally a point and shoot!

Jordan


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

i bought a D40 a couple of months ago....

i've taken some great shots, all in 'auto' mode :lol:


there's loads of 'which dslr' threads, nothing's **********, you'll read them all and still be indecisive!!! just pick the one you like best and go from there.... i don't think there's such a thing as a bad one.....

if you know anyone else who has one locally, have a play with theirs (and try their camera too :lol: ) as see if you like it.... the added bonus is if you get one from the same manufacturer, you can borrow/swap lenses :thumb:


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave^ said:


> i bought a D40 a couple of months ago....
> 
> i've taken some great shots, all in 'auto' mode :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info mate, I guess its one of those common questions, sorry for asking, i'll have a search round, cant afford one just yet anyway!

Jordan


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

jordanogrady said:


> Thanks for that info mate, I guess its one of those common questions, sorry for asking, i'll have a search round, cant afford one just yet anyway!
> 
> Jordan


it's a very common question, but one that never gets answered!!! :thumb:


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

*Buying any camera...*

it is a very personal thing... walk-in to the store, to hold it, feel it, touch it... does it make you "want" to shoot, or look for the instruction book... all DSLR's will do the same thing, some just make it easier...

The G1, is a four thirds camera, designed around the sensor, not the sensor pushed into a body... it is smaller than most all others, depending on your hand size, this could be a positive...

again... hold it, feel it, listen to it... find the camera that tells you to shoot more...

and a last comment... try not to listen to the salesman, he is more concerned about the sale, than a camera that matches your needs...


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

smalltrees said:


> it is a very personal thing... walk-in to the store, to hold it, feel it, touch it... does it make you "want" to shoot, or look for the instruction book...


thought for a minute you were talking about guns.... :thumb:


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys!


----------

